# My Latest Purchase (don't tell my wife!)



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ruger Bisley w/ both .45 cal. cylinders. Sorry for the picture quality.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Ruger Bisley w/ both .45 cal. cylinders. Sorry for the picture quality.


Whooo! Hoooo! Charlie you finally got that pretty puppy.:smt033 I will not tell her if you don't.:smt083 Now get it out and put some lead down range and let us know how it does.:smt023 Enjoy it Charlie we only go around once.:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gee, I thought it was going to be a picture of your new Hoveround. :smt033


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll bet that would make a great hammer. :smt033



























Nice gun.. :smt098


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Whooo! Hoooo! Charlie you finally got that pretty puppy.:smt033 I will not tell her if you don't.:smt083 Now get it out and put some lead down range and let us know how it does.:smt023 Enjoy it Charlie we only go around once.:smt1099


Although I'm planning on going around twice, I think I'll still go shoot it this coming weekend. (Hoverount is next on my list) :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Whooo! Hoooo! Charlie you finally got that pretty puppy.:smt033 I will not tell her if you don't.:smt083 Now get it out and put some lead down range and let us know how it does.:smt023 Enjoy it Charlie we only go around once.:smt1099


Now Baldy, I was counting on several trips around. I don't have one of those hammers like Charlie's yet and was planning on getting it next time around. :smt083

Nice toy Charlie.

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice!

Looks like you got lots of shooting to do.

WM


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2007)

Is that an Accusport??


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Flash said:


> Is that an Accusport??


It doesn't say anywhere it is but it is exactly like the Acusports I've seen. It has both cylinders and is roll marked on the .45 Colt just like the Acusports. ?????


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

TOF said:


> Now Baldy, I was counting on several trips around. I don't have one of those hammers like Charlie's yet and was planning on getting it next time around. :smt083
> 
> Nice toy Charlie.
> 
> :smt1099


I am with ya on that TOF. I want one of them big hammers myself. I got a little .22/.22mag but I want a big boys gun.:smt033


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Dude! You're so lucky! I called Accusport to see if they had any in stock. "No" was the answer. So I ended up buying, just a few hours ago a 4-5/8' ss NM BH in 45. Too sweet a price to pass up, expecially since it had the Ruger simulated ivory grips. What's one those Accusports cost if I could find one?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think Ruger made this model without help from Acusport. There is nothing on the box or gun indicating "Acusport" but it appears to be exactly like the Acusports with the roll markings on the cylinder saying "Ruger Bisley" and the stamp below the cylinder on the left side saying "New Model Blackhawk". The .45 ACP cylinder is not roll marked. I am extremely pleased with it (appearance only as I've not been able to shoot it yet!). :smt038


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Im telling.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

RUGER45 said:


> Im telling.


Oh man, don't do that! I've already traded that one off for a .44 Mtn. gun and I don't think I can do that much explaining! :smt082


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Just found this thread. Now I understand what you said about the Bisley in response to my question on another thread.

That is a truly nice piece!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Just found this thread. Now I understand what you said about the Bisley in response to my question on another thread.
> 
> That is a truly nice piece!


I love the Bisley but I've been lookin' for the Mtn. gun for a while so I traded it to Txpete earlier in the week. I'd still love to have the Acusport or the Ruler model like it. If I win the lotto I'd have them all!


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

the bisley IS sweet and thank you charlie:smt023.I hope to make it out to the range this week.I loaded up 2 boxes of 45 colt and have lots of 45 acp to try out.
pete


----------

